

A Five Year Old Discovered An Xbox Security Exploit - personjerry
http://www.engadget.com/2014/04/04/xbox-live-five-year-old-hacker/?ncid=rss_truncated

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7531140](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7531140)

